# [iPhoto] classement visages



## Godric's (25 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir, je me demandais si l'application iPhoto sur iPad permettait de classer les photos par visages, et (sait on jamais) si cela avait une répercussion sur l'application photos d'en faire autant.
Je souligne que je n'ai (à mon grand regret) pas de mac et que mon iPad est mon premier iterminal donc photos n'a d'emblée pas la fonctionnalité visages.

Merci à ceux qui porteront attention à mon message


----------



## AZTT (25 Mars 2012)

un IPhone ou Ipad sans même l'application IPhoto
gère les Visages....


----------



## Godric's (25 Mars 2012)

J'ai lu sur un forum (je ne sais plus si c'est celui-ci) qu'il fallait un mac avec iPhoto pour avoir cette fonctionnalité sur photos pour iPad. Je n'ai justement pas de mac et je n'ai pas cette fonctionnalité sur mon iPad. Néanmoins je voudrais savoir si iPhoto gère bien la classification par visages sur iPad. merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2012)

Sans iPhoto pour Mac, non...

Le travail de trie se fait sur le Mac (la reconnaissance). L'onglet sur L'ipad n'est que l'exploitation d'une metadonnée intégrée par iPhoto Mac...




Désolé, sans Mac point de salut...


----------

